# How did you score Jones- Gustafsson?



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

A lot of the websites have been reporting the decisikn as 'contraversial'. It was obviously a close fight, but i think the contraversial word takes away from Jones' victory. I had it 48-47 Jones, with him winning rounds 2, 4 and 5. Just wondered what the overall concensus was.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

1 and 2 for Gus, 3 4 and 5 for Jones. Could have seen round 3 easily going to Gus though. The unwritten rule of having to beat the champ decisively is a load of crap though, you should just have to win 3/5 rounds to win.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I had Gus taking 1 and 3 clearly.

Jones taking 4 clearly.

The second was razor thin but I think I said Jones after the round ended, I remember thinking it was even.

The fifth, I scored for Jones purely because of the takedown. I felt Gus won the exchanges and could have done enough to take it.

But two was the swing round for me, I have no real issue with Jones taking a 48-47 it was the 49-46 that made me mad. I think sometimes people get too emotional when a fight goes completely unexpectedly and get carried away with their scoring, Gus by no means ran away.completely with the fight, he definitely won a lot of exchanges and boxed Jones up at times but he didn't put some crazy beating on Jon, people just never seen that coming and got too excited to score rounds fairly.

Either way, Jones doesn't look like the beast he was, I know have some hope Glover can win and I think Gus has done enough to earn himself a rematch. So either fight is fine with me.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I gave up on scoring rounds a while ago. I thought Gus was winning the striking (overall) so I gave it to him. I knew Jones was going to win it though. That's just the way championship fights work these days. If you don't finish the champ (or do what Cain did to JDS) the judges hate you.

Edit: if you put a gun to my head and made me score rounds I'd have to hand out two 10-8 in favor of Gus because of how clearly he won the rounds he won.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I gave up on scoring rounds a while ago. I thought Gus was winning the striking (overall) so I gave it to him. I knew Jones was going to win it though. That's just the way championship fights work these days. If you don't finish the champ (or do what Cain did to JDS) the judges hate you.


tell that to Frankie Edgar


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

First 3 for Gus. Last 2 for Jones.


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

I don't think it was controversial at all but I think Alexander took the fight but not by much


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

rabakill said:


> tell that to Frankie Edgar


The first Penn fight was three years ago. 

In case you're talking about the first Bendo fight, well... he was wearing tights.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

*not promoting another website, I'm not even a member*

For a good idea of people's winner, take a peek at the Sherdog poll for this very question, there's much more traffic there. About 1600 votes with roughly 63% picking Gustaf, 29% picking Jones, 8% draw.

As for scoring, I've only watched the fight once in poor quality and I'm either 48-47 for Gustaf, or 48-48 draw. I need to watch the fight again, rounds two and four particularly.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

48-47 Jones although I wouldn't have taken an issue with 48-47 Gustaf.
The second round was extremely hard to score while the other rounds were pretty clear in my opinion.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The thing about a challenger needing to decisively beat a champion is about corrupt boxing judges who are on the take and give any close rounds to the champ. It doesn't apply in MMA.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

TanyaJade said:


> 48-47 Jones although I wouldn't have taken an issue with 48-47 Gustaf.


agreed.


and this is coming from someone who hates Jon Jones just about to the point I'm gonna fly over to the states one day and beat him up myself.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Rounds 1, 2 and 3 Gustafsson. Gustafsson had better striking, wrestling, defense and well everything. Jones had nothing for Gustafsson because he did not have any kind of size advantage and he could not figure him out. Jones was terrible 1 through 3 because Gus had his number.

First half of Round 4 Gustafsson was landing even bigger bombs on Jones face and then Jones got the big elbow in. I'll give the nod to Jones because of more damage inflicted by Jones in the second half of Round 4.

Round 5 was really a wash, both fighters were completely exhausted but I will give it to Jones again because he was more of the aggressor even though it could have been a draw round.


10-9 Gus
10-9 Gus
10-9 Gus
9-10 Jones
9-10 Jones


48-47 Gustafsson easily, Jones did not win this fight.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

TanyaJade said:


> 48-47 Jones although I wouldn't have taken an issue with 48-47 Gustaf.


Bingo. I don't get all the people getting upset and calling it a robbery. Either way it went, as long as the scores were 48-47 it would have made sense to me.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amazing how many people say it could go either way, yet very few will declare it a draw.

If you cant score a round in favor, score it 10-10. Judges have this problem also.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

48-47 Jones but would not have been shocked at a draw.

Saying that, had they given it to Gus it would by no means have been a robery.


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

It could have gone either way.

I would have liked to see Alex win this to shake things up a bit.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Rd 1 - Gustaf - he had the td, landed quite a bit and caused a lot of damage.

Rd 2 - Jones - Jones had some great elbows and head kicks during that one, kicking trumps boxing.

Rd 3 - Gustaf - major striking advantage here.

Rd 4 - Jones - practically scappled Gustaf at the end of that round, the most decisive round of the night.

Rd 5 - Jones - Gustaf just ran out of gas.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

With the benefit of rewatching the fight a couple times, I'd say it's either a draw or 48-47 Jones depending on how the striking in round 2 is weighted.

While watching the fight live I thought it was 48-47 Gustafsson with the first 3 rounds going to the challenger, but it turned out round 2 didn't go quite the way I thought it did.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> if you put a gun to my head and made me score rounds I'd have to hand out two 10-8 in favor of Gus because of how clearly he won the rounds he won.















In the excitement of watching live I gave 1,2,3 to Gus but that was the excitement of seeing someone give Jones a good fight. I've watched a few times now and I can see how jones may have stolen any of them. 

Good fight. I bet it gave hope to everybody in the division.

edit: I know it has no place in real world scoring but to me, winning the last 2 rounds is more impressive than winning the 1st 2. If the had been a round 6 it would have been bad for Gus.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

48-47 Jones probably. Just thought he gave him a lot of vicious shots. Also honestly, in a title fight, close rounds always favor the champion on the scorecards (and probably should).


----------



## Bison (Jan 7, 2013)

The Best Around said:


> 48-47 Jones probably. Just thought he gave him a lot of vicious shots. Also honestly, in a title fight, close rounds always favor the champion on the scorecards (and probably should).


And why is that?
Why should close rounds favor the champion?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Bison said:


> And why is that?
> Why should close rounds favor the champion?


Two words *Forrest* *Griffin*, worst thing that happened for his legacy was winning a close fight against Rampage. Also Benson Henderson, Dan Henderson, and Vitor Belfort fans don't really buy into you as a champion unless it's decisive.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Bison said:


> And why is that?
> Why should close rounds favor the champion?


Well judges in general never seem to give out ties, so it would be human nature to favor the champion because the champion has more to lose than the challenger, and there is more controversy that way. As I said, most agree Bones won 4&5 and Gus 1, so giving the challenger the two close rounds would make it messier.


----------



## Bison (Jan 7, 2013)

Sorry but I have to disagree with both of you.
The job of the judges is to objectively score a fight based on a certain criterion. To favor the champion in any sense is bias.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

You don't give close rounds to the Champ because he's the Champ. If you score it evenly, you write on the scorecard 10-10.

Almost too simple...


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Bison said:


> Sorry but I have to disagree with both of you.
> The job of the judges is to objectively score a fight based on a certain criterion. To favor the champion in any sense is bias.


I am not saying why it SHOULD happen, I am saying what I believe DOES happen. You have to win the fight to take the belt, a "it could go either way" doesnt usually cut it in MMA.

Thats besides the point....all judges and pretty much all media had it for Jones, while fans (including fighters watching as fans) had it mixed.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

48-47 Jones.

Gave Jones the last 2 rounds.

And the 2nd or 3rd where Jones landed a body kick that might've hurt Gustafsson -- most significant damage in the round?

I think in the first 3 rounds, Jones landed almost as many elbows and head kicks as Gustafsson landed punches. 

Its tough to tell what impact some of Gustafsson's strikes had, Jones' back was usually facing the camera point of view when Gustafsson was landing.

A lot of the punches Gustafsson landed where glancing blows that barely grazed Jones, or didn't connect cleanly. I scored some of the elbows and kicks Jones landed in the first 3 rounds higher due to them being solid, more damaging, hits.

.


----------



## CarlosCondit (Jul 16, 2011)

48-47 Jones. I was rooting for Gustaffson, but Jones won the fight after those last two very strong rounds. I thought that Jones wouldn't survive Alex's attacks, but boy did he surprise me. A true champion.. Alex was super awesome too. There should be a rematch!


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

I had it 48-47 Jones.
But I wouldn't be surprised if they raised Gustafsson's hand.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

This thread could've use a poll from the start with all the possible outcomes. That way we could've seen how MMAF scored it. This should be our thing with future controversial decisions from now on i think. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

it was a close fight, that all that matters


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

It was either 48-47 Gus or 48-47 Jones I don't know.

WHAT AN AWESOME FIGHT THOUGH! :thumb02:

The big elbow in the 4th and the following knees was the most significant moment in the fight though, oh man if that would've just missed... What do you guys think of a rematch?


----------



## rezin (May 28, 2007)

Not sure if anyone else was at the event, but I went with a group of friends.

A cpl of points. Me and all my friends thought it was a coin flip but we each leaned slightly towards Gus winning. 

The crazy part was when Gus was entering the ring, he received a very mixed response lots of boos some cheers from a big Swedish contingent. When Jones entered the roar of cheers was deafening. This is the third title fight he has had in Toronto and the other times he didnt get anywhere near this response. 

Anyways, I was blown away that when the decision was read, about 75% of the crowd started to boo the decision, esp after that amazing response Jones got when entering.

Also, while leaving i had like 10 different ppl start talking to me all saying they felt Gus got robbed.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

I just sat down and watched the fight. I don't think the fight was as close as people make it out to be. Gustafsson won that fight by a decent margin. So I'll break it down round by round.

Round 1: Nothing major happens but between the striking and the takedown it is an obvious 10-9 for Gustafsson.

Round 2: Both land shots. Neither lands any takedowns. No out damages the other. I called it a 10-10 round.

Round 3: Gustafsson spends 5 minutes lighting Bones up. Bones has a couple of decent kicks but most are checked and he eats a lot of shots. 10-9 Gustafsson.

Round 4: Gustafsson makes Bones look like an amateur striker until the :35 second mark when Bones lands the spinning back elbow. He follows that up with a decent number of elbows and a few knees. The knees don't land really and it is still a small number of clean shots compared to what Jones has eaten for the first 4:30 minutes of this round. I almost don't want to give Jones this round. Does that bit of damage make up for being dominated on the feet for the rest of the round? I don't really think it does but the round is most likely a 10-9 for Jones.

Round 5: Jones does two things this round. A takedown that accomplishes nothing and a flying knee that barely landed. The rest of the round was an exhausted Gustafsson outstriking and stuffing Jones pretty casually. A takedown that does nothing and a single decent strike do not make up for the work Gustafsson did. 10-9 Gustafsson.

So 49-47 Gustafsson.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

49-46 jones


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

AmdM said:


> 49-46 jones


Wow... how did you come to that score?


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

John8204 said:


> Rd 1 - Gustaf - he had the td, landed quite a bit and caused a lot of damage.
> 
> Rd 2 - Jones - Jones had some great elbows and head kicks during that one, kicking trumps boxing.
> 
> ...


Exactly how I had it.

Thus I scored it...

Rd 1: 10-9 Gust

Rd 2: 10-9 Jones

Rd 3: 10-9 Gust

Rd 4: 10-9 Jones

Rd 5: 10-9 Jones

Had it all tied up after 4 and thus Jones easily took Rd 5. Gust was just surviving in the fifth, not really fighting. 

It was an amazing fight though. Can't wait for the rematch.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I gave up on scoring rounds a while ago. I thought Gus was winning the striking (overall) so I gave it to him. I knew Jones was going to win it though. That's just the way championship fights work these days. If you don't finish the champ (or do what Cain did to JDS) the judges hate you.
> 
> Edit: *if you put a gun to my head and made me score rounds I'd have to hand out two 10-8 in favor of Gus because of how clearly he won the rounds he won.*


Wow youre nuts inside of crazy if you believe there were any 10-8 rounds. I mean seriously how could you even believe that. The person holding the gun to your head would probably pull the trigger.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah I didn't see anything that would make me think Gus should have gotten 10-8 rounds. He clearly won some, but not 10-8 won some.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

deadmanshand said:


> I just sat down and watched the fight. I don't think the fight was as close as people make it out to be. Gustafsson won that fight by a decent margin. So I'll break it down round by round.
> 
> Round 1: Nothing major happens but between the striking and the takedown it is an obvious 10-9 for Gustafsson.
> 
> ...



I just rewatched and saw the fight the same way. A funny thing has happened to me though. Ive found that because the judges never give 10-10 - ive also sub-consciously stopped giving 10-10 rounds even though im a big believer in them

So when I came on here I was going to say 49-46 to gus, but I like this scoring better. 49-47 gus


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't think anyone so far has taken into consideration 'aggressiveness and octagon control' ... which the judges probably DO take into consideration when scoring rounds.

As I recall (and I haven't re-watched the fight yet so I could be mistaken) Jones had a noticeable advantage in aggression, and at least a small advantage in octagon control ... in a close fight these might make a big difference in the actual results between scoring of the judges and casual fans (not arguing that aggression and control are, or are not valid criteria, just that they exist, and have to be considered by any legitimate judge.)

So given those factors, I am not at all surprised that Jones got the nod, and while I would have scored it closer I am also not surprised at the 49-46 score cards either.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Look how ridiculously close the poll is. People can side with Gus if they want, but to call it a robbery is off considering how close most polls are. It was a very close fight. Many educated people have different opinions on it. I would have been okay with either guy winning.


----------



## lights out 24 (Jul 23, 2012)

It wasn't a robbery but definitely could've went either way. It was a great fight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Rewatching the fight as I reply to this thread. My original scores were 

Round 1 - Gus
Round 2 - Gus
Round 3 - Gus
Round 4 - Jones
Round 5 - Jones

Watching it again Gus won the first round in my opinion. Jon didn't land too many strikes besides some spinning kicks that didn't seem to have much effect. Gus worked the body, avoided many strikes, and landed his own including a big right that cut Jones open. The takedown secured the round for Alex considering that the round was scored almost unanimously for him. Round 1 - Gustafsson

With round two I'm not sure if people are really remembering it as well as they should be. Jon comes out aggressive, almost angry, and lunges for a few sloppy takedowns. None of these work and he ends up on the ground again off of a captured kick. Later in the round Jones put himself on the ground with a Chael Sonnen flippy escape. Throughout the round Gus avoids many of Jones' strikes (only a headkick that Alex traded a left hook with.) Alex also controlled the octagon in this round by constantly keeping Jones backing up after exchanged. I'm not sure what people thought happened in this round that gave Jones the nod. When you look at the actual strikes that land it's pretty clear Alex won. Round 2 - Gustafsson.

In round three Gustafsson keeps doing his thing, he goes to the body and the head pretty evenly. Jon tries to throw a kick early but gets checked pretty hard, he then abandons kicks using his shin and only uses foot kicks for a minute or two. He tries to throw another kick later in the round and gets checked again. Jones also tries for another takedown but is denied, at this point he has attempted four or five takedowns and hasn't secured one. Alex never relinquishes octagon control by staying in the center of the cage for almost the entirety of the round or pushing Jones outside of the black tape. Jones does land a solid body kick but it's not enough to win the round. Round 3 - Gustafsson.

I remember round four pretty clearly and watching it again backs what I believe. Gustafsson wins the majority of the round with striking and movement but gets hurt late in the round. Jon throws two inside leg kicks but gets jabbed in the body and the head for his trouble. Gus then goes wild landing about 7 strikes unanswered until Jon shoots for a takedown and gets stuffed again. Alex continues to dominate the round and opens up Jones' cut worse as the round goes on. Up until the spinning elbow Jon is losing the round pretty badly. Rewatching it even with Gustafsson being hurt by the elbow with 35 second left in the round I don't think he wins the round as a whole because of it. Jones still doesn't get a takedown while Gus is hurt. A lot of people may disagree with me but I think Gustafsson wins round four as well by vitrue of his winning 4 of the 5 minutes of the round. Round 4 - Gustafsson

Entering the fifth round Gus is still feeling the effects of being rocked late in the round. His movement is visibly slowed and he is now plodding instead of hopping on his toes. I remember Alex eating a lot of headkicks in this round and just walking through them. Jones eats two uppercuts and a handful of jabs before returning with a superman punch. Jones lands a wicked elbow that would put down maybe 80% of the 205 division but Gus eats it. Jones also lands a nice chopping right on Alex before getting his first takedown of the fight. He now has a 10% takedown percentage (1 out of 10) and Gustafsson immediately pops up. Gus eats a headkick and returns with a missed uppercut. Alexander is gassed at this point. Jones lands another headkick and gets stuffed on another takedown. Gus then throws a spinning elbow that barely lands. Totally ineffective. Jones eats a jab/uppercut combo and then returns with another headkick. Both guys are gassed pretty much. Jones stares at the clock and tries to put together a last minute flurry that is largely deflected/avoided. I'd have to say Jones wins this round. Round 5 - Jones

So my final score on the second watch is 49-46 Gustafsson. Jones could be given the 4th round based on damage but I don't see how he wins the fight honestly. Someone explain to me why Jones wins the second because I don't understand what he did to earn that.

Addition: I don't score 10-10 rounds because they are not allowed according to the rules. The round winner gets 10 points. I have reasoning as to why I believe each man won or lost a round. A 10-10 to me could only happen if both guys did absolutely nothing (like literal no punches/kicks/takedowns or even cagehumping ala Shamrock/Severn 2) and nobody deserved to win the round.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

BWoods said:


> Addition: I don't score 10-10 rounds because they are not allowed according to the rules. The round winner gets 10 points. I have reasoning as to why I believe each man won or lost a round. A 10-10 to me could only happen if both guys did absolutely nothing (like literal no punches/kicks/takedowns or even cagehumping ala Shamrock/Severn 2) and nobody deserved to win the round.


This is actually false. 10-10's are in the rules. They are for when neither fighter has control or advantage over the other. Either both did nothing or both accomplished the same amount making it a wash.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> Wow... how did you come to that score?


Round by round, Jones did land a lot of kicks which did make up for the fewer hand hits and it seemed like Jones hits had more pepper in it. Besides he was being the aggressor the whole time while Gus was literally running away.

By no means i'm a Jones lover boy, in fact i wanted Gus to win, but i call it as i saw it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I think rounds being scored needs to go, it simply doesn't work for MMA, score the fight as a whole like in pride.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

1. Gus
2. Draw
3. Gus
4. Jones
5. Jones


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

http://mmadecisions.com/decision/4518/Jon-Jones-vs-Alexander-Gustafsson

Mma decisions is a good website - tells you how the judges scored it, how the mma press scored it, and lets you post your scorecard.

According to the 233 scorecards people have submitted, 48.5% score it for Jones and 44.6% score it for gustafsson (with 6.9% having it a draw)

Peoples opinions of the round by round scores is interesting too:

Round 1: Gustafsson 94.5%, Jones 5.5%
Round 2: Gustafsson 48.5%, Jones 46.5%, Draw 5.5%
Round 3: Gustafsson 78.5%, Jones 16.5%, Draw 5.0%
Round 4: Jones 90.0%, Gustafsson 5.0%, Draw 5.0%
Round 5: Jones 92.5%, Gustafsson 5.0%, Draw 2.5%


So from this, it seems the key round is round 2. Personally, i think its right Jones got the nod - in an extremely close fight like this, i think the champion should get the decision every time.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

^I hate that way of thinking and that is a way to make it more complicated. How much is dominating? What if judges think like this? How much more does it muddy the waters when you don't have to just score the fight. You have to think "just how close is this??" "is it so close I should just give the round to the champ?" "how close is close enough?". 

Why isn't it, whoever you have winning teh fight? You then score the fight to? If it is that big of a deal where you want to be a girl and it is "just so hard to pick the winner of that round!". Then score the focking round a 10-10. I mean that is allowed. 

Going by the polls and democratic opinion....More people thought Gus won as far as fans. More fighters had Gus winning. Hell the crowd certainlyt though Gus won. And people have this opinion when Bones came on LATE, and seemed close to a possible finish at one point. Usually people remember most the last things they saw. Wasn't the case this time. It was an amazing fight. But going by the numbers and reaction, the decision went the wrong way. It is what it is. Be a goof and call people with my opinion "hater". You are just ignorant. More people had Gus winning the fight, it is just a fact. Not the more important people (judges) but certainly more fans and fighters.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't score fights, I just watch them, and I saw Jones getting beat up for the first 3,5 rounds.
_
- Ain't gonna be no rematch
- Don't want one_


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

Fight Metrics gives the nod to Jones.

Round 1 - Gus
Round 2 - 10/10 (slight 1 point 'effectiveness' nod to Gus)
Round 3 - 10/10 (slight 1 point 'effectiveness' nod to Jones)
Round 4 - Jones
Round 5 - Jones

49/48 Jones

http://blog.fightmetric.com/2013/09/jones-vs-gustafsson-official-ufc.html


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Personally I don't understand this big out cry about this fight being a robbery. It was a damn good fight and a very close fight. I was there in person and had very good seats, I could see directly into the octagon. I thought Gustaffson clearly out pointed Jones in the first and third. The forth round it seemed Gustaffson was on his way to winning clearly but Jones was able to land that spinning elbow hurting Gustaffson badly and he followed up almost finishing Gustaffson with elbows and knees, it was clear that Jones did more damage and deserved that round. In the 5th Jones I felt clearly pushed the action and got the take down as well as landed the better strikes giving him that round clearly. The second round was razor close. When I watched the fight in person I scored the 2nd round for Jones, after watching it the 2nd time I thought it might have went slightly to Gustaffson but its very hard to say and I wouldn't say anyones wrong for scoring that round one way or the other. Overall I think Jones did enough to been giving the decision. I feel he showed more in this fight then he had in his previous fights which he dominated. It was clear in the final two rounds that he needed those rounds and he showed he was a true champion by going after Gustaffson and taking those rounds. Now if Gustaffson had been given the decision I wouldn't complain either, it was a very close fight and both fighters put on an excellent performance being there to experience it live was great:thumb02: So really I don't understand the big out cry of this fight being a robbery, I feel it really could've been scored either way, the 49-46 for Jones I feel wasn't a great score but nevertheless I feel Jones still deserves to be a champion and I would love to see these two fight again. I look forward to seeing Jones take on an equally as dangerous challenger in Glover Texiera next.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

There was no robbery or controversy. I think most people who scored it for Gus are blinded by hate of Jones, thinks it's cool to go with the underdog, or were just blinded by the good fight he showed. Just becausd he put up a good fight didn't mean he won. It was close, real close but overall Jones won.


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

I found this somewhere..
Dunno how accurate this is..










EDIT: I don't know where Jones got a TD in round 1??


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Looks like Fight Metrics score for the fight.

Yep, it is:

http://hosteddb.fightmetric.com/fights/index/4420


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

js9234 said:


> There was no robbery or controversy. I think most people who scored it for Gus are blinded by hate of Jones, thinks it's cool to go with the underdog, or were just blinded by the good fight he showed. Just becausd he put up a good fight didn't mean he won. It was close, real close but overall Jones won.


Yea, the whole crowd, majority on this site, and fighters are all Jones haters or just like to go with the underdog. THATS IT!

Why are Jones backers so arrogant? As if their opinion is the best. Fact is more people, fighters included think Gustaf won. Deal with it. And people are going overboard. SOME people are claiming robbery. MOST just think Gustaf won the fight. :sarcastic01:


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

49-48 for Jones

Especially if you turn off Rogan's biased commentating, it was really on another level.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't need to deal with anything because I THINK the right fighter won. Y'all have to deal with it. I'm a fan of both guys so it wouldn't bother me if Gus won either. I think it would have been the wrong decision but I wouldn't be making such a huge deal about it. Oh, and my opinion is the best :thumb02: I would like to see an immediate rematch to shut both sides up.


jonnyg4508 said:


> Yea, the whole crowd, majority on this site, and fighters are all Jones haters or just like to go with the underdog. THATS IT!
> 
> Why are Jones backers so arrogant? As if their opinion is the best. Fact is more people, fighters included think Gustaf won. Deal with it. And people are going overboard. SOME people are claiming robbery. MOST just think Gustaf won the fight. :sarcastic01:


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

HorsepoweR said:


> First 3 for Gus. Last 2 for Jones.


This is how I had it too. Very upset with the decision.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Phil and Mayday weren't happy.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Rd 1 - Gustaf - he had the td, landed quite a bit and caused a lot of damage.
> 
> Rd 2 - Jones - Jones had some great elbows and head kicks during that one, kicking trumps boxing.
> 
> ...


This is exactly how I saw the fight. It seemed pretty clear in my mind (watching the fight after knowing the outcome) that the head kicks won Jon the second round. 

1 and 3 Gus, although close rounds. Close 2nd round to Jones and then 4-5 Jones. Gus started well in the 4th, but didn't do nearly enough to over come the damage he took at the end of the round. Not to mention this was the only time during the fight someone seem "dazed". 

5 was sloppy all around, but Jones was constantly pushing forward.... give it to him.



jonnyg4508 said:


> Phil and Mayday weren't happy.


Good thing fights aren't scored by damage to the face... or GSP and Nick Diaz would never win another fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I remember when people said Anderson didn't show damage because he was black. Haha.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I remember when people said Anderson didn't show damage because he was black. Haha.


Jones looks like Hitch...lulz


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I haven't rewatched it yet. Tbh I scored it for Gus 3-2, but I wasn't really surprised to see it go the other way.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I haven't rewatched it yet. Tbh I scored it for Gus 3-2, but I wasn't really surprised to see it go the other way.


I rarely trust my first view opinion(from previous history) in big emotional close fights. 

Almost every time I re-watch the fight, I have a vastly different opinion because of things I missed or chose to over look.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

I've watched the fight multiple times now and I still scored the same way I did the first time. Gus won. But I won't call it a robbery.

1st and 3rd were Gus. 2nd was a draw. 4th was Jones. I don't believe Jones actually won the 5th round. He may have gotten a takedown and was pushing forward but he was eating punches the whole time. That being said I can see how someone would score the 5th round for Jones.

That being said if Jones hadn't landed that elbow he was going to lose and lose big because Gus in round 3 and the first 4:30 of round 4 was just starting to beat him in his god damned head. Anyone who thought round 3 was close did not watch the fight. Round 4 was worse before the elbow. Without that I think Gus may have stopped Jones in the 5th.


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

Round 1: 10-9 Gustafsson

Round 2: 10-9 Gustafsson

Round 3: 10-9 Gustafsson

Round 4: 10-9 Jones

Round 5: 10 -9 Jones.

I pretty obvious looking 49-48 decision to me. It was a close competitive and great fight, but Gustafsson did enough to win and I felt the judges were up to something unnatural.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

48-47 Jones but extremely close and I wouldn't have been upset had Gus won, very close.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Purgetheweak said:


> 49-48 for Jones
> 
> Especially if you turn off Rogan's biased commentating, it was really on another level.


If anything he was pumping up all jones' kicks that missed like they landed.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Proud German said:


> I felt the judges were up to something unnatural.


Please expand on this thought. What unnatural thing were they trying to do? I get this may be a weird phrasing thing, but still please humor me.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

cdtcpl said:


> Please expand on this thought. What unnatural thing were they trying to do? I get this may be a weird phrasing thing, but still please humor me.


Clearly the judges must have been speaking to the spirits of dead fighters... That's the only way they could have come up with that "totally wrong" decision.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> I've watched the fight multiple times now and I still scored the same way I did the first time. Gus won. But I won't call it a robbery.
> 
> 1st and 3rd were Gus. 2nd was a draw. 4th was Jones. I don't believe Jones actually won the 5th round. He may have gotten a takedown and was pushing forward but he was eating punches the whole time. That being said I can see how someone would score the 5th round for Jones.
> 
> That being said if Jones hadn't landed that elbow he was going to lose and lose big because Gus in round 3 and the first 4:30 of round 4 was just starting to beat him in his god damned head. Anyone who thought round 3 was close did not watch the fight. Round 4 was worse before the elbow. Without that I think Gus may have stopped Jones in the 5th.


The one thing I think Jones did really well in this fight in regards to winning the decision is how he finished every round. He was the clear aggressor in the end of each round. 

Whether that should have an impact or not... it certainly seems like it does. Gus started the 3rd really strong but stalled in the middle... then Jon landed the last few punches of the round. Obvious round to Gus, but he needs to work on finish the round out. 

If Gus would have been a little more consistent through out the entire round, I think he'd be wearing the belt now.

I also felt round 5 was a lot closer than round 2. I felt round 2 was much easier to score Jones than round 5.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

John8204 said:


> Rd 1 - Gustaf - he had the td, landed quite a bit and caused a lot of damage.
> 
> Rd 2 - Jones - Jones had some great elbows and head kicks during that one, kicking trumps boxing.
> 
> ...


This! Couldn't agree more.

48-47 win for Jon Jones. But still feel if I would to judge this base on full fight e.g. Pride and OneFC, I would have scored for Gustafsson.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

48-47 Gustafsson, close fight, not the easiest to score, room for lots of margin.
1 Gus
2 Gus
3 Gus
4 Jones
5 Jones

Thought it was closer to 49-46 Gus the 48-47 Jones. I thought Jones won the 4th round by the smallest amount, closer then any other round. Had a feeling the Judges were gonna go Jones though, but when the score cards were read and one of them was 49-46, I thought there was no way Gus loses now. Surprise, surprise.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

GDPofDRB said:


> 48-47 Gustafsson, close fight, not the easiest to score, room for lots of margin.
> 1 Gus
> 2 Gus
> 3 Gus
> ...


4th round wasn't very close. Yes Gus was starting to pick it up a little at the beginning of the round but Jones dominated the end of the round almost getting a stoppage. 

The 4th round is what lost Gus the fight. If he had just had a little more in his gas tank he likely could have avoided the elbow and cruised to a victory.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

420atalon said:


> 4th round wasn't very close. Yes Gus was starting to pick it up a little at the beginning of the round but Jones dominated the end of the round almost getting a stoppage.
> 
> The 4th round is what lost Gus the fight. If he had just had a little more in his gas tank he likely could have avoided the elbow and cruised to a victory.


Until the last 30 seconds, the 4th round was decisively Gus's, Bones in 1/10th of that entire round was able to just bring it over to his favor imo, hence, it was a close round.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

GDPofDRB said:


> Until the last 30 seconds, the 4th round was decisively Gus's, Bones in 1/10th of that entire round was able to just bring it over to his favor imo, hence, it was a close round.


It was a back and forth round and Gus did come close to winning it(and the fight) but Jones decisively stole it.

I honestly think a person would have to be crazy to score that round for Gus. 

The first and second rounds were much closer then the 4th round.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

GDPofDRB said:


> Until the last 30 seconds, the 4th round was decisively Gus's, Bones in 1/10th of that entire round was able to just bring it over to his favor imo, hence, it was a close round.


and Chael Sonnen was winning 23 minutes of a fight against Silva until Silva subbed him at the end. 

Ok a little dramatic... but this is what makes scoring difficult. One guy lands more during the course of a round... but the second guy almost earns the stoppage at the end.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm torn picking a winner in this fight. I personally think it was a draw. I saw the fight a day after it aired due to my work. 

Before I break down how I saw the fight, I want to say I was rooting for Gus and I've never really been a fan of Jones. Never hated him but was never a fan. 

Rd 1: I thought the first round was a draw. Jones was winning the stand up, not by a long shot, it was very close but he was winning. Gus had that takedown but Jones got up quickly and did a little better with his striking than Gus did in my opinion. Because of him doing better with his strikes and Gus getting that takedown, it made me feel like the round was a draw. 

Rd 2. Gus picked up the pace and clearly won that round. He did better with his strikes and stuffed Jones' take downs. So that round goes to Gus. 

Rd 3. This was really close, but I think Gus eeked it out and should have gotten the nod that round. 

Rd 4. Gus was clearly winning that round till the last minute or so. Then Jones pulled a rabbit out of his ass, and nearly ended the fight with that flury and stole the round by the smallest of margins. I don't remember the numbers but before that elbow Gus was outstriking Jones by a lot, so that round was closer as GDPofDRB said. 

R5. Jones won that round by being more aggressive, landing more strikes and it was only Gus' heart and toughness that kept him up right. 

So I saw it as a draw, but regardless, this fight was awesome, very close in my eyes, and could have gone to Gus or Jones. At the end of the day, knowing these two will fight again is all I care about, and I'm not butt hurt about the outcome.


----------

